
Google Design Resources - rickdeveloper
https://design.google/resources/
======
robertoandred
Looks like the brilliant minds at Google have never heard of <a> tags.

~~~
ebg13
The sad part is that they _do_ use <a> tags! The site just does other stupid
shit to break basic expectations about primary functionality, because "design!
(handwave)". This is the kind of sewage that bubbles up when programmers learn
about the web through single page app frameworks. There's a whole generation
of front end developers now who seemingly don't know what a hyperlink is or
why they might be worth using. Not every stupid website needs to be an app.

------
spectramax
The state of design is in shambles. Every designer out there is heavily
influenced by trends and frameworks. No one uses tables anymore even for
legitimate uses. So much excess whitespace everywhere (Discourse forums vs.
phpBB for example). Infinite scroll. Dark mode everywhere (hard to read text)
and general copy-cat behavior from designers.

Every website today looks like Stripe, every startup has a magenta theme,
gradients are back (even Apple embraced it).

What the fuck are designers doing without understanding the fundamentals of
unobtrusive design? What happened to the principles laid out the Otl Aicher,
Muller-brockmann, Anton Stankowski, Elliot Noyes and the likes - what we call
the International Design movement?

I absolutely hate design of everything today. And the designers. And their
ecosystems and frameworks. Javascript is the worst programming language of
all. The whole thing reeks of amateurs running around making the world a
noisier place.

Google's own design page doesn't meet their performance test. Last I checked,
it scored 55/100\. Who is Google(and their designers) to tell the world how to
design things? In science, we have to write papers, provide data and get the
work peer reviewed. In design, you just publish and the louder one gets heard.

Sigh.

~~~
ebg13
> _Last I checked, it scored 55 /100.

39.

> _Who is Google(and their designers) to tell the world how to design things?*

Indeed. They deserve giant middle fingers from all sides for this shit. I
can't remember the last time I saw anything from design.google that wasn't a
shitshow of bad practices and simultaneously pompous.

A flat site with a few links loads 400KB _after_ compression of javascript?
Fuck all the way off, google.

------
frfl
And yet none of the 'cards' are links you cam middle click, ctrl click, right
click on, but if you click on them they open in new tab.

------
flixic
Anybody know what happened to Stage? Google acquired two great tools, Form and
Pixate, and announced[0] that they are building a prototyping tool from both
of these teams. That was the last we heard about Stage.

[0]: [https://design.google/library/design-never-
done/](https://design.google/library/design-never-done/)

------
simonw
The People + AI handbook is fantastic - full of well thought out, actionable
advice on designing UIs on top of machine learning.

------
generatorguy
Text entry fields with no border are the worst, if they are blank you can’t
even tell they are there.

The notes field on a contact in IOS is a good example of this unfriendly
design. the amount of tapping I’ve done to try to figure out how to enter a
note on a contact...

------
altmind
I've heard a number of complaints that google itself did not adhere to the
principles they are promoting, especially in material design.

------
futhey
Should set up a redirect from google.design. If I remember this exists I'm
going to randomly start typing variations of this.

